# Anaconda for sale



## Stevo (May 12, 2005)

I was just looking at trading post online (melbourne) and there is a 21 ft anaconda for sale for $1500. It says no time wasters so i didnt bother ringing. It could be for real as some people in vic have exotic licenses but could be another good ruse as well.


----------



## OuZo (May 12, 2005)

yeah but even if he has an exotic licence he'd have to find someone else with one to sell it to! the department search the trading post i think so he'll probably get investigated :?


----------



## beknluke (May 12, 2005)

My thoughts exactly!! lol!
But apparently if you have an 'exhibitors license' you can keep a lot of things... But I didn't know that exotics would be included.
But tell me - what would you do with a 21ft snake?? Personally, if I was still at school, I would be tempted to put a harness on it and terrorise the teachers!!
Lol!! Sick and stupid - I know!! hehehehe


----------



## womas4me (May 12, 2005)

I saw a story on a bloke who had some hugens and he converted his basement in a habitat and kept them in there. It sounded like an awesome and financially crucifying setup.


----------



## peterescue (May 12, 2005)

If he has an exotic keepers license then he is not allowed to sell or breed it as I understand.
I could be wrong as I dont live in Vic but it comes under the Federal Act.
I dont think mobile zoo exhibitors can keep exotics. Im sure a zoo would take it though.


----------



## Stevo (May 12, 2005)

You are correct peter the victorian exotic license stipulates the animals cannot be bred or disposed of.


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

It sounds like a massive wind up to me and they seem to catch quite a few everytime. You can't trade exotics on a private licence and at 21 feet it would probably be the biggest anywhere in captivity, I think we might have heard of it's existence before now.


----------



## Sdaji (May 12, 2005)

Amazing how many people take these ads seriously. Every now and again people put in silly ads. Sometimes they are put up by people wanting to be trouble makers, some people just have too much time on their hands and some people just have overactive senses of humour.

A few Tyranosaurus rex have been advertised over the years, sometimes they are stubborn feeders etc. I once put an ad in for a fuzzy kwumpledump, something along the lines of "great pet, easy to care for, very affectionate, gets on well with cats, dogs and other pets $15". I put the phone number of the office at school, it ran hot for days. You might find that the number of the anaconda ad is for DSE or something.


----------



## moosenoose (May 12, 2005)

*Re: RE: Anaconda for sale*



Sdaji said:


> I put the phone number of the office at school, it ran hot for days.



I'm just trying to think if there is anyone in particular I hate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (May 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Anaconda for sale*



> I'm just trying to think if there is anyone in particular I hate



That's an old Sdaji trick  (I'm sure I'm not the only one to use it of course). I'm surprised it's used to rarely and amazed that it is so effective when it is used. I suppose it's pretty easy to play with most peoples' minds. Make sure you use this one wisely and sparingly 

By the way, would anyone like to buy a fuzzy kwumpledump? They make great pets..... just call moosenoose, his has just had babies.


----------



## moosenoose (May 12, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Anaconda for sale*



Sdaji said:


> > By the way, would anyone like to buy a fuzzy kwumpledump? They make great pets..... just call moosenoose, his has just had babies.
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT ONE!!! But I've lost my number!


----------



## instar (May 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Anaconda for sale*

Psst! Hatchling drop bears anyone? cheap!


----------



## nuthn2do (May 12, 2005)

4 sale 2 Succworths and a Piecost


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

Whats a Piecost ?


----------



## nuthn2do (May 12, 2005)

$2 :lol:


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

Boom Boom


----------



## moosenoose (May 12, 2005)

Hehehehehe gets em everytime! :wink:


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

It's a shame that it has come up for sale now because I love Anacondas but I really don't have any room for more of them, I suppose if I moved the Retics over and squeezed it in between them and the Burmese but then I would have to hunt further afield as I have managed to catch all the local cats, might have to move up to dogs ?


----------



## Jarvis78 (May 12, 2005)

classic joke guys !!!!!!


----------



## Jarvis78 (May 12, 2005)

just realised i am an adult now
woooohoooooo


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 12, 2005)

sorry guys I just picked him up for $1000.00 and a carton of xxxx...


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

How many of those little x's are in a carton ?













[/quote]


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 12, 2005)

24 cans, but I dranks 6 before I picked him up


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Never sen an illegal annaconda the big ones in sydney is mainly burmese and different types of red tails cant get excited about the red tails legal or illegal sorry boa.


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

If you say that I can guarantee you haven't seen a proper red tailed boa, most boas will have a reddish tail but the real thing is just beautiful.



oldfella said:


> Never sen an illegal annaconda the big ones in sydney is mainly burmese and different types of red tails cant get excited about the red tails legal or illegal sorry boa.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Nah,boa ive seen plenty i know what you mean i just dont personally like them much dont mind ball python mutations though that vpi have.


----------



## womas4me (May 12, 2005)

VPI, now there is a place i'd love to work at.


----------



## Menagerie (May 12, 2005)

You don't often hear people on this site admitting they've seen illegal snakes in Australia. I've got to admit that the whole disease thing concerns me regarding illegal exotics.


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

I have no problem admitting to it, I have seen snakes you would never believe. It has been a couple of years now but that only means there are more of them out there. The possible theoretical disease risk is why they need to be regulated and controlled, the head in the sand approach doesn't work.


----------



## Menagerie (May 12, 2005)

I totally agree. I have seen some interesting creatures, but that was before I had my own pythons. I am too paranoid about passing diseases on to my babies to touch anything exotic now.


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

The thing is if you touch ANY reptile that isn't your own there is the same risk, it doesn't need to be exotic believe me.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Brought this subject up of foreign illegal herps up with a very prominent vet he told me yes they are a major threat and there is more out there than what you think.


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

I know there are far more than most people think, I have seen an amazing number and that is the tip of the iceberg. 
I just want people to be specific about this 'major threat' aspect, I am not saying that some may carry something but what exactly ? This is why I have been supporting control and regulation as like everything else prohibition does not work.


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2005)

It's good to see the price of Anacondas coming down. Maybe Pugsly will be able to pick up a bargain after missing out on those cheap GTPs.


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2005)

They are a much better proposition really, they are more active than GTP's and far more attractive, of course the size could be seen as a negative but just think no more of those pesky cats or noisy neighbours.


----------



## africancichlidau (May 12, 2005)

> just realised i am an adult now



You Reckon??? Hehehe


----------

